

Economic Slowdown Is Expected, but It’s Seen as Fleeting - wslh
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/30/business/economy/economic-slowdown-is-expected-but-its-seen-as-fleeting.html

======
wslh
It would be interesting to have feedback from HN community about their
economic expectations based on their personal contexts.

